# Amplitube Tips?



## thedrummerkid (Feb 7, 2011)

I know, I know, most that visit SS.org are pod/podfarm or AxeFx fanboys (as am I), but I made the mistake of purchasing Amplitube. I am soon to get Podfarm, but for right now does anyone have advice for getting that tasty, djent tone with amplitube? (unfortunately I have a crap Ibanez right now and limited in the cash department since I'm still in high school.)

Settings as of now!
-------------------
OverScream - Light Gain
Comp - standard settings
Metal V - gain 3, bass 2, mids 9, terb. 8, vol. 50%
Orange Cab - SM57 and some other mic I can't remember
Tube Compression - standard


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 7, 2011)

Turn the cab sim off and download impulses. Gonna make your sound about 100x better instantly.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 7, 2011)

I just saw the impluse thread lol. Thanks man!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah man I really like the cab section on Amplitube 3! It's possibly the only amp sim/modeller I've seen that doesn't have such rigid/static mic positions. You can just grab a mic and move it wherever you are, and you get all the subtle changes in betwee. Wish the POD had that ¬¬


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ i agree 


I have done both (use the provided cabs and use impulses) and you should be able to find something you like. Plus you can use two diff cabs at the same time which is nice.

You just have to tweak the hell out everything.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 7, 2011)

Whoa, I always thought that all cab sims sucked big time.

However, what can beat impulses that after all are somewhat as close to the original as possible?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 7, 2011)

^

i only like 3 of the provided ones lol


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 8, 2011)

Metal T and 515 seemed better for Metal Djentyness to me

Amplitube is better than PodFarm in my opinion. It doesn't have that overpolished sound or high end hiss so much... 

The noise gate sucks a bit though...

Still will never beat a good amp miced properly


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 8, 2011)

woah.. Paul.. I'm a HUGE fan! 


..sorry, fanboy moment.

Anyways, I wish I had a good amp/guitar to use, but I am just starting to convert to mainly playing guitar. Amplitube sounds pretty good IMO, but in comparison from my clips to others with PodFarm is that Amplitube lacks some punch and balls that PodFarm has. I'll post a clip later with my settings and you guys can critique my tone.


----------



## Grank (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Turn the cab sim off and download impulses. Gonna make your sound about 100x better instantly.



I use Amplitube 3 and have created many patches for my own use. But what is "impulses"? Is that a plug or reverb settings/whatnot? TIA

G


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 8, 2011)

Impulse response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Impulse "is its output when presented with a brief input signal".

It's something that mods the signal. In the reference of cabinets it basically means that the cabinets "soul" is captured in a waveform that then mods the input signal (for example your *dry* amp signal) when used correctly.

The impulse also models the mic ofcourse. What the impulse response engineers do, is they sweep a simple sine wave from 0hz to 20khz or above through a cabinet. The cab is then mic'd with a preferred mic that captures the signal. Impulse is kind of a subtraction of the original sine wave and the mic'd sine wave. As you probably can imagine, the cabinet EQ, drive, compression, air, dynamics, all are saved in the impulse response. That's why there's no better than that.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 9, 2011)

Kurk, do you use protools? I'm having a difficult time getting any program to work. The free ones are all VSTs, but once I attempt to process them through FXPansion they don't work.


----------



## manana (Feb 9, 2011)

Recabinet 3 is actually pretty good. I went back to redwirez after a little but RC3 has a better value per impulse. If you do get podfarm, get it only for big bottom. Big bottom plus RC3 or redwirez is pure djent win. It is quite possibly the best amp sim aside from the FAS modern I have ever used.


----------



## kFMkII (Feb 9, 2011)

Make sure you turn the input knob on the lower left up so it's in the yellow when you're playing your hardest, also make sure none of the modules are set to "bypass," which is something I hate to admit that I have done before. If you think the sound is a little too "trashy" or whatever, put an EQ vst after your amplitube and cut a little bit of 300hz and a little bit of 750hz out, and I think it's a good idea to cut everything below like 80hz and everything above 16khz. Try turning the TONE knob on your Overscream higher too, if you haven't given that a go.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldn't call buying amplitube a mistake at all, I found it way better than Guitar Rig and Pod Farm, particularly in areas where they both failed pretty hard in my opinion (death/thrash, boosted 5150-like tone)

For djent I suggest a combination of overscream (very light gain, high tone and level), Metal V, V30 cab with SM57 and R121 (both pretty close to the cap), graphic eq to boost the high mids


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 10, 2011)

eh, i like it, but i guess my ears are just used to the super polished pod tone. i'll get back to you guys with a clip of the new tone this weekend!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 11, 2011)

POD tones are not polished 

Do post some clips and I'll be sure to comment on the mix/sound.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 11, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> POD tones are not polished
> 
> Do post some clips and I'll be sure to comment on the mix/sound.



Yes we all know you how have an AxeFX


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 11, 2011)

I've tried most of the softwares and find that amplitube is the best for me. It just takes lots and lots of tweaking. Basically start from scratch. There is much to play with in the cab section. Its pretty difficult to get it set up nice but is achievable.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 12, 2011)

Just finished the new test!

http://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=10270266


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 12, 2011)

Much better dude


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 12, 2011)

It's good, but you have to double track the guitars and hard pan them. That's a must in this kind of music.


----------



## ticaw (May 1, 2011)

i cant find the orange amp .__.


----------



## niffnoff (May 1, 2011)

3 words. 

Power. Ride. Bell.


----------



## bandinaboy (May 1, 2011)

They best option in amplitube 3 IMO is to buy the soldano head and use a redwirez impulse or any other good impulse. I have heard some mega good tones from the soldano amplitube head.


----------



## ticaw (May 2, 2011)

what impulses do you recomend for a djent style?


----------

